# Où se trouvent les scripts de Scribus



## titifrim (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'installer Scribus le pendant de In Design côté libre sur mon MacBook Pro, tout s'est bien déroulé. Maintenant je voudrais installer un script (*.py) comme il est prévu de le faire mais je ne trouve malheureusement pas le dossier dans lequel le poser. Autant sur PC il n'y avait pas à chercher que là... je sèche 

Merci d'avance

Titifrim


----------

